# Essential Reger? [4]



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

The topic of the 4th thread in this series is Max Reger. What do you consider to be Reger's most essential works? These don't necessarily have to be masterpieces - rather what you consider to be Reger's most definitive essays in music.

Essential Mozart
Essential Shostakovich
Essential Schumann


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

My list:

Orchestral
Hiller Variations, op. 100
Sinfonietta, op. 90
Violin Concerto, op. 101

Chamber
Clarinet Quintet, op. 146
Clarinet Sonata #3, op. 106
Cello Sonata #4, op. 116
String Quartet #4, op. 109

Piano
6 Intermezzi, op. 45
Bach Variations, op. 81
Telemann Variations, op. 134

Solo
Cello Suites, op. 131c
Viola Suites, op. 131d


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

4 Tone Poems after Bocklin. 
Romantic Suite


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I second the Boecklin tone poems and the clarinet quintet.

Definitely some organ works, e.g. Fantasy and Fugue on BACH, Op. 46.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I have only one CD of Reger's music, an Orfeo CD with the Hiller Variations and a Ballet Suite. I must admit that I have not played it in some time, so perhaps it should be moved to the top of the list at my next opportunity.

Edit: And I also find that I have his violin concerto on the Hyperion Romantic Violin series (which I keep filed separately and not by composer.)

Does anyone have the Warner 8 CD set? Or the Brilliant Set?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

JAS said:


> *I have only one CD of Reger's music*, an Orfeo CD with the Hiller Variations and a Ballet Suite. I must admit that I have not played it in some time, so perhaps it should be moved to the top of the list at my next opportunity.


Well then, let me introduce you to Reger's contributions to solo repertoire.

Cello Suites:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Danacord/DACOCD372

Viola Suites:
https://www.amazon.com/Tabea-Zimmermann-Solo-J-S-Bach/dp/B0027T7BJK


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Reger: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Bach played by Rudolf Serkin, no less.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my favorites by Reger is his opulent and Wagnerian _An die Hoffnung_ for alto and orchestra. Give it a listen!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like his requiem , that's about all.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Portamento's choices aren't far removed from my own. I would also add these for organ allowing for the fact that I've only heard about a quarter of his enormous output in this category:

Fantasia and Fugue on the name of B-A-C-H op.46
Three Chorale Fantasias op.53
Three Preludes and Fugues op.85
Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue op.127

I'd also be tempted to add the Eight Preludes and Fugues for Solo Violin op.117 as well.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Reger's catalogue is h-u-g-e so I cannot claim any absolute authority over the "essence" of his music. I guess I'm just bumping the thread... 

I'd follow Portamento's picks (mine are included in his list).


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Reger: complete cello sonatas and solo cello suites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> Reger: complete cello sonatas and solo cello suites.


Maybe I should give those a try.....


----------

